# Regular Season Game 6: Houston Rockets vs. Milwaukee Bucks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(4-1)/(2-2)*

When/Where:
*Friday, November 9, 7:30 p.m. CST*
*Toyota Center*​












































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Williams / Redd / Mason / Yi / Bogut*


*Preview

Before departing on a recent road trip, Rockets star center Yao Ming swung by the team's video room with a special request.

He wanted a DVD featuring every highlight from Yi Jianlian's brief NBA career.

"He looks nice," Yao said after watching the disc.

On Friday night, Yao will finally get a closer look at China's next big thing in the NBA.

Before what is expected to be one of the largest television audiences in the history of the league, Yao will play against Yi for the first time in the NBA when the Milwaukee Bucks visit Toyota Center.

The two stars will be the first Chinese players to match up against each other since Dallas' Wang Zhizhi played against Denver's Mengke Bateer in 2002. But obviously, Yao vs. Yi has a bit more intrigue.

During a national telecast on China's CCTV on Saturday morning, nearly 150 million fans are expected tune into the game between the country's two biggest stars. The NBA is even throwing a huge viewing party -- complete with an American-style breakfast -- in downtown Beijing.

"After being in China for a couple of years, I finally appreciate how big Yao is," Rockets forward Shane Battier said. "It's going to be really cool to play knowing that so many eye balls are on this game. It really is a landmark occasion. But 20 years from now, it's going to be a common occurrence for Chinese players to be lining up against each other."

Yao is more than familiar with Yi's game.

Since training camp for the 2004 Olympic Games, Yao and Yi have formed the Chinese national team's formidable front line. Yi, a 7-footer, showed up to camp as a forward with good shooting range and athleticism.

The Rockets center said he knew in their first meeting that Yi would eventually be joining him in the NBA.

"I knew one day he would end up playing here," Yao said. "He has huge talent and he already showed part of it in his first four games."

Yi (pronounced Ee) has certainly shown why the Bucks made him the sixth overall pick in the NBA Draft.

The Chinese star has already emerged as a starter in the Bucks lineup, fitting into a starting five that features Michael Redd and Andrew Bogut. During his third NBA game, he showcased his potential by scoring 16 points and collecting eight rebounds to help the Bucks beat the Chicago Bulls.

But even with that progress, Yi has a long road to NBA stardom. He had a two-point performance against Charlotte in which he played only 15 minutes. The Bucks rookie also needs to add more bulk to his 239-pound frame and develop his low-post game.

Yao can relate to Yi's start. During his rookie season, Yao averaged 2.5 points and 4.0 rebounds in his first four games. He even joked Thursday that he was just hoping "the Rockets wouldn't send" him back to China.

Given that, Yao did offer Yi some advice upon his arrival to the United States.

"We talked to each other like twice when I got to the U.S.," Yi said. "(Yao said) just try to work hard (because the) first season is going to be not easy."

Despite Yi needing more time to develop his game and adjust to life in the NBA, the matchup against Yao has generated enormous fan interest in China. The Rockets have given media credentials to 14 Chinese reporters, which is double the amount that regularly covers the team. The game is expected to air on 19 different stations throughout the country.

Meng Wang, a sports reporter for Titan Sports who covers the Rockets and Yao, said Chinese fans have been clamoring about the potential matchup between Yao and Yi since the Bucks rookie was selected in the NBA Draft.

"It's such a big event," Meng said. "I think this a landmark (game). Two Chinese players start for two NBA teams. That means a lot. Because of this, more and more Chinese fans will watch the NBA and basketball will get bigger in China. This will encourage more kids to play basketball and, one day, there will be more Chinese players to come to the NBA."

Yao would certainly welcome the increased attention.

Despite all the hoopla and talk about how many viewers will be following Friday night's action, the Rockets center was actually a little disappointed to hear there wouldn't be more viewers in China.

He hopes more Chinese fans will be as anxious to see Yi as he was earlier this week.

"I heard it's going to be close to 200 million people watching," Yao said. "Hey, our country has 1.6 billion people. That's still a small part of it."*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

It's game 6! ¬¬

DTM, please!!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> It's game 6! ¬¬
> 
> DTM, please!!


I hear ya!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

gracias!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*IT'S YAO! IT'S YI! LETS GET IT ON!!!!*

I've waited 3 years for this match-up!!! In the end, it'd just be another game... but its nice to finally see my boy Yi step on the court facing the one and only Yao Ming. 

Man, can't wait!


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> *IT'S YAO! IT'S YI! LETS GET IT ON!!!!*


:jump:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

:djparty:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yes! Just checked that I'll be able to watch the game on non-cable TV! 930AM my time, screw going out tonight


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL cant wait for this game.

I am excited to see Yi aswell.
WOnder if the hype is true


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

so pumped for this game


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

This game is going to be great. I can't wait!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Sorry cornholio, hope you don't mind me adding that picture


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Sorry cornholio, hope you don't mind me adding that picture


No prob, I should had put it up there. I forgot.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I just hope they dont fold under pressure. You know the players probably know how many people are watching.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Rockets guard Tracy McGrady did not practice Thursday because of blisters on his right foot that had bothered him during games Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> McGrady is expected to play tonight.
> 
> "Tracy's got a little sore foot," coach Rick Adelman said, "but he should be fine."


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/5287436.html


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Yao is going to have a big game. Isn't Yi the PF and Bogat the C? I know Yi will matchup with Yao on switches but not straight up.

Let us not forget Chuck Hayes playing some man-style D on Yi too.

Easy win for the Rockets!!!


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Supposed to be twice as many people watching this game as will be watching the Super Bowl. I like this. Anything to boost the League's ratings is cool with me, and I like extra attention coming the way of the Rockets during the regular season.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Article



> Rockets guard Tracy McGrady did not practice Thursday because of blisters on his right foot that had bothered him during games Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> McGrady is expected to play tonight.
> 
> "Tracy's got a little sore foot," coach Rick Adelman said, "but he should be fine."


I wish he can still perform at his top level. If not, we need other guards to stop up. Still, I wish T-Mac is really fine.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I dont mind TMAC resting.

Wells & Head can carry the load.

Yao/Mutombo
Hayes/Scola
Battier/Head
Wells/Head
Alston/James

We have a deep team and we arent playing one of the great teams we should still be able to win with that rotation.

250million in china expected to watch.
Damn........................ Thats just China. Then add America,Europe, the rest of Asia(especially EAST Asia)and that is a true global audience. Easily more people will watch this game than the Super Bowl.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Why this game is not on any National TV in US? Shame.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Why the hell didnt ESPN go with this game?

It makes no sense.......................
Damn in Australia we are getting the the Suns-Heat game.................

Didnt EXPN realise the potential of the Rockets-Bucks match? Or more imprtantly the Yao vs Yi matchup?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It's OK if T-Mac plays a little bit or not at all today. Then again he probably doesn't want to miss this. The game is expecting to get millions of viewers.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

If opening night got like a billion shouldn't this match get at least a billion? I personally don't believe that only like an eighth of China is watching. This is huge.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

giordun said:


> If opening night got like a billion shouldn't this match get at least a billion? I personally don't believe that only like an eighth of China is watching. This is huge.


100 million, not 1 billion. 

Man it was great seeing Yi and Yao get together pre-game.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

anyone know if there is a direct link to the game? where is kisstherim these days


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yi stuffs Rafer!!! 

Milwaukee's chucking too much


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao is killing Bogut inside


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

How does Desmond Mason do that stupid hook consistently?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao missed a dunk!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Why this game is not on any National TV in US? Shame.


I wonder about that, too. ESPN is doing badly this year.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac looking good tonight.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Rockets playing well IMO, just unlucky with some shots. They should make a run in the 2nd Q.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Why does Alston always hit the first 3 then start bricking?

Haha Yao and Yi are like choking under pressure.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I wouldn't say Yao's choking, his shots just aren't falling. He's drawn a lot of fouls on the Milwaukee Cs.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Scola 3 fouls already. :S


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I like how Wells is playing. Damn we're good.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, when Milwaukee goes cold, they go cold. If they just keep going to Yao on the inside, we should put the Bucks away


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

GO YAO! He has like a LOT of offensive rebounds.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Yao is friggin' owning the inside! Bucks just can't stop him. 

All this hype about Yao and Yi, and Yi only plays like 6 minutes, lmao!


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Shane was like...

"Yay! *Runs away*"


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Battier pulls off the inbounds steal, I thought they can only do that in NBA 2K8!

Yi gets his first, snaps the Mulwaukee slump


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Damn Yi.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao with the butterfingers... I think he needs to rest.

Batman playing great D, Bonzi kicking *** on offensive. We have a great team.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yi should mark Yao.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

And we've made our big 2nd Q run with 3 2nd unit guys on the floor. Man we have a great team.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Where's kisstherim/HayesFan gone? I came into this thread expecting a sopcast link :sad:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

TMAC & Yao vs Redd & Yi 

I love it


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

no idea where they are... they're rarely around duirn gametime nowadays

Bonzi looking great, he's hustling and playing with confidence.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It's a blowout.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hayes/Bonzi/T-Mac/James/Head? That's like a Golden State line-up!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Why do people refuse to guard Battier behind the stripe? His shots are wide open.

Milwaukee is a mess right now, there's no team offense whatsoever.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

They don't even TRY to give it to Yi. I am sure he can spark some sort of offense...

On a sidenote, I think TMac is trying to embarass Yi, by doing all these dribble moves.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I hope Yao really stamps his authority on the rebounds soon.

He seems so timid when rebounding.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

AZNoob said:


> They don't even TRY to give it to Yi. I am sure he can spark some sort of offense...
> 
> On a sidenote, I think TMac is trying to embarass Yi, by doing all these dribble moves.


Seriously, the Milwaukee offense is sad to watch. Will they even try to set up a play?? Yi can be utilised so much better

T-Mac's just being T-Mac. He plays fancy, that's why he's so awesome 

50-41 at the half. It'd be a much bigger lead if we can hit our open 3s.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

try this one out guys 

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...0_nba-league_pass_houston_051201.asx&gid=074# 

don't know if it works for you guys


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hope Yi comes out more aggressive in the 2nd half. Unless Milwaukee shooters go unconscious I think we're going 5-1


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Milwaukee playing a lot better this Q

Rockets gotta start hitting some shots


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Where's the D??? 

Batman for 3!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-MAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That was NASTY!!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

argh, I had my head down eating and missed the Yi dunk!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yi for 3!!! 6pt lead now


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

lingi1206 youve been repped
Thanks


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I think its time to put Bonzi back in... the Bucks are scoring at will


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yi-ah!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Get Rafer out of there!!!!


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

How did you know there was one then? 

XD


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

lingi1206 said:


> try this one out guys
> 
> http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...0_nba-league_pass_houston_051201.asx&gid=074#
> 
> don't know if it works for you guys


I love you.

Damn we're only up by 6.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

giordun said:


> I love you.
> 
> Damn we're only up by 6.


I thought you're in Hong Kong? Why can't you watch it?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Bonzi is so awesome, he's such a good finisher


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

78-70 heading into 4th. We got lucky with the Mike James bank 3...


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Yao needs to tear it up this quarter.

I have a feeling we will finally, truly, actually see Yao V. Yi this quarter.

Anyone else getting chills?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

omg Mike James...... that was the ugliest 3pt attempt I have ever seen


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Crap we're up by 3 now.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

omg Mike James...... that was the ugliest 3pt attempt I have ever seen

Milwaukee's getting into position too easily, we gotta start giving them pressure on D


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

TMac flirting with a triple-double.

18 Pts, 7 Rebs, 8 Assists


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Matt Bullard :azdaja:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Mike James and Rafer are 4-18. TIME FOR FRANCIS!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn our PGs still cant hit those shots.

I really really want to try out Francis.

Hope he gets fit fast.

Keep going to Yao.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yi checks back in. Its crunch time boys!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

argh, even Luther can't hit...


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

James is WIDE open on some of his three ball misses too...

Forget MJ, put in AB or Head!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

STOP CHUCKING!!!!! oh man...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Thank god for Yao Ming....


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Omg, Head! Give The Ball To Yaoooo!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

holy **** Yi!!!!


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

This is getting nasty to watch...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Get those shooters out of here. WE WANT FRANCIS


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

A 3 by Yi!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac is soooooooo smooth, transition 3, boosts lead back to 7

Great game to watch


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Why is Mike in the game, still?

Take him out, Rick!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

And it's

T-MAC FOR 3!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Thank god for TMAC

Get it inseide to Yao. Yao needs to get closer to the basket put him one and one with anyone I dont care who.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Bonzi!!! 6th man of the year!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao STUFFS Mo!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

11-0 run


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL we return with a technical against some bucks player I love it.

Bonzi doing his thing.

Wonder if Bonzi would make a good PG................
Okay I know but it annoys me Bonzi really only plays 18mins a game.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey, there's a Yi Jianlian fan club banner!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao misses another dunk!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

100pts!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Rockets win! Yao's happy 

Great game for me, Rockets win, both my guys did well, I'm happy too


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow...Yao = 14/14 Free throws...

That's pretty godly, even for Yao.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rockets win we're 5-1.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah yeahnice game by Yi aswell.

Really stepped up in the 2nd Half.

Bucks are a pretty good team. Their front court is impressive

Bogut Villanueva & Yi are all good young big men.

By the way was impressed with that 3 from Dallas by Yi.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)




----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


>


Awesome pic


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey, I've been wondering why is Yao wearing that thing on his arm the past five games or so?

Great win for the Rockets. I wish Rick used SF3 during garbage time.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Good game tonight for your Rockets, I dont know if we will ever be able to beat you guys. We have absolutely no answer for Yao and Mcgrady is going to go down as one of the biggest Bucks killers of all time. I got what i expected on the offensive end from the Rockets but i was most impressed by their defense, and i truely believe this team is a legit title contender right now. 

I hope you guys were impressed by Yi, i am really starting to think he has the potential to have a Yao/Dirk kind of impact.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I watched the game at the bar. They happened to have NBA league pass, and i asked the bartender if they can put it on the Rockets game. And they did 

Great win, not lets keep on rolling!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yao Mania said:


>


Haha xD


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

MAn I missed the first half but at least I got to see Yao dominate


----------

